# Gentlemen



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gents,

We all probably have the same stuff in our kitchens. I will add All Clad has made a big difference in cooking, for me.
I used old cast iron skillets, now only for breakfast.
I am looking for a classic knife, a steak knife set, that I believe is German.
Any recommendations?
Any knowledge?

Nice day gents


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

The All-Clad is a great skillet and worth every penny. I'm not sure the rest of it is worth the expense when the Farberware is just fine for pots to boil, simmer and steam. We just got a Le Creuset Dutch oven, which made an incredible pot roast on its first use and cleaned very easily. That I would recommend.

Also interested in knives. I don't know much about them but would like to upgrade.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

There are a couple of German big names in knifes with Henckels probably being the best known of them. Unless you have more money than you know what to do with though (a problem I am unlikely ever to have!), all professional chefs I know would recommend Global from Japan. They are the ones with the distinctive metal handle that has the black dots on it. All I use in my kitchen at home now are Global. They are not pretty, not prestigious, but they what the pros use and they do an excellent job for me.

Cheers


----------



## victorology (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, Henckels is probably the biggest German name out there. I have a set at home and they are great.

I do agree that Global will come highly recommended by chefs. Honestly, I never heard of it until about a year ago. I have two friends, one is a chef and the other is a professor/teacher at a culinary school. They both say Henckels makes fine knives but use Global. I do agree that they don't look pretty in the traditional sense.

Not sure how little you know about knives but when looking for knives, you'll want to make sure the metal from the blade also extends all the way to the end of the handle in one piece.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

DukeGrad, you might want to check out Wustof, also German. I used to work at a Williams-Sonoma and learned there is little difference between the Henckles and Wustof steel. Both make good knives, it is a matter of preference as to what handles you like best. If you get wood - don't ever put them in the dishwasher. Actually I never put any of my good knives in the dishwasher. Go to a Williams-Sonoma and check them out. They are usually locked in a glass case, but the people should be helpful and let you see/handle everything. They're not cheap, but good knives will last forever. Mine are over 20 years old and still look brand new and hold an excellent edge.


----------



## Hedonist (Nov 5, 2006)

In order of preference:
1. Henckels 4 star steak knives
2. Wüsthof classic steak knives
3. Chicago Cutlery, Walnut Tradition (although I dislike wood handles)

On a side note, Victorinox produces some of the best industry knives used by professionals (CIA, America's Test Kitchen, Judy Rodgers of Zuni café etc). They are stamped (not forged) and the handles are made of fibrox, the blue handles are micro-ban. It's cheap, sharp, can be thrown into the dishwasher. Although in the US, there are known as Forschner. My steak knives are from Victorinox. I don't know how much cooking you do. When I have to clean a pheasant/duck that is very oily, the microban fibrox handles worked like a charm. I dislike Global knives tremendously, they are expensive and the handles are useless, they simply don't work for me. I'm guessing that chefs are recommending them because they get paid to do so (Sorry I sound so harsh, you can really get good knives at a cheap price if you look). The best thing is to go to a store and hold the knife in your hand and have a feel with respect to weight, handle design etc. If you buy forged, make sure the tang goes all the way to the end of the handle and is riveted and you are comfortable with the bolster. When you have to hold the knife for a long time, weight is also an issue. Yes, while I am advocating Victorinox knives, I wouldn't ask you to buy Bally shoes.

Edit: Victorinox has forged knives too but in that case, I'll go for Henckels instead if you want forged.
https://www.victorinox.ch/index.cfm?site=victorinox.ch&page=53&lang=E
https://www.victorinox.ch/index.cfm?site=victorinox.ch&page=347&lang=E

Here is a book that I found to be useful. Btw, you can take weekend courses at the CIA if it's located close to anyone of you.
https://www.amazon.com/Professional..._bbs_sr_1/102-9029858-1684104?ie=UTF8&s=books
https://www.ciaprochef.com/


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

My uncle is a chef at a fancy restaurant, and he swears by Chicago Cutlery. He likes them because, if the handle is damaged as is wont to happen in a busy kitchen, you can sand it down and keep using it. I guess you could sand down metal handles as well, but it's not quite as easy 

We have a set of Chicago knives as well, and, for the price (usually on sale for under $80) they can't be beat.

I've also heard that Cutco knives, for all the cheesy "vectored marketing" nonsense, are actually pretty good as well, for the price.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

For steak knives check out Laguiole (the ones with the bee on the tang), most every high end steak house uses these...
I'd also have to echo the praise of Global knicves, I have Henckels which I never use, because they require constant honing, and who has time for that when you can use Global for a few months, and replace it at a decent price when it becomes too dull???


----------



## B.Camp (Oct 16, 2005)

*a word of caution*

Henckels is actually two companies. J.A. Henckels is the original company. They make fine knives, these are the high quality knives your talking about. There is also Henckels International. They make cheaper stamped knives. Not that their products are bad but, they are not professional quality knives. I've had people tell me how Henckels are junk compared to Wusthof; They are always mistakenly comparing to the lesser Henckels International knives. I personally think you can find better deals on Henckels as opposed to Wusthof. I own several Henckels and I'm very happy with them. I don't know how Sabatier knives are now but I've had some for about twenty years and still love them. I just realized I'm discussing my twenty year old kitchen knives with other men on the internet......I must be getting old and low on testosterone.........real men would probably be looking at porn now.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

B.Camp said:


> I don't know how Sabatier knives are now but I've had some for about twenty years and still love them.


Sabatier is just a name now that's licensed to a half dozen or so companies mostly producing low to mid end cutlery. I believe there's one line that still maintains the better carbon and stainless knives.

I've got a vintage carbon steele Sabatier Jeune 10" chefs knife that's just beautiful.

Hell, I've actually got a lot of nice cutlery...but all my steak knives are those cheap big chop house style knives you can buy for a few bucks each 

-spence


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Thank you*

Gentlemen

They all look nice, I do like the Laguiole though, very nice.
The Global is very nice also.
4 knives, for around 200, which is not bad, I guess.
Heck, can get a Randall skinner, with 8 inch blade for 300-400!

LOL

Thank you my friends
Nice day


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I would recommend Cutco above anything else I have ever used. However, the original Henkel knives are very good also.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I have been using Henckel 4 star knives since soon after they were introduced three decades ago.

Just a couple of additional thoughts: It is very important that a knife _feel_ right in one's hand. If a knife's weight, balance, grip, etc are not to one's liking or style of cutting, it will not be the best knife for you...no matter how well crafted it is. And believe me, there are _significant_ differences in feel even between knives made by the same company and with the same basic design. Second, while many posters above have had very good things to say about Global and a construction design that eliminates some of the "drag" felt with American and German knives, it should be noted that the handles can be too short for some and the grip can be slippery. A slippery grip and a very sharp knife are not a terribly good combination.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> I am looking for...a steak knife set...Any recommendations?


In terms of steak knives, this CNN Money/Fortune article is a nice summary of six choices. I have seen the William Henry Knives, and they are indeed very, very special. But at $2,900 for a set, you might want to peruse down the page to more affordable options. 

https://money.cnn.com/2006/05/19/pf/goodlife_fortune/index.htm


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*What did I get?*

Gentlemen,

I wound up getting the Chicago cutlery, cheaper and feels nice.
Thank you all very much.
Knives are part of my life. I used to use them in my work, am a fan of custom knives. 
The William Henry are beautiful, and the Laguiole.
Payin this much for a steak knife, well; I could have another Randall!

Nice day gentlemen


----------

